# Bianchi Infinito CV 2014 Weight



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2011)

Looking for weight on the frame and any full builds.

This is probably going to be my next build in Ultegra Di2 guise, but not if it's too porky.

Thanks!!


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Mine was 15.2 lbs without pedals. Specs:


- 57cm
- Ultegra Di2
- Enve 3.4s
- Conti 4 seasons (not the lightest tire out there)
- Selle SMP Drakon saddle (again, not the lightest seat)

I simply LOVE this bike and the way it rides!









To the OP, I really like the white too. Almost went that way but changed my mind at the last second.


----------



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2011)

Vic, that bike is simply stunning. Love the wheels too. You clearly have a good eye!

Few questions:

Where does the battery mount?
Did you buy it as a frame, as I don't think they come as stock?
Any issues with creaking from the pressfit bottom bracket?
How have you found the issue of cable rattle from the internal cables?
Does the bottom bracket shell come pre-drilled for a drainage hole to let water escape after washing?
Is the ride quality really quite as smooth as I've been reading?

I also prefer the colour of the Black and Green, but if I could afford it I'd go the whole hog for the Celeste Green!

Thanks!

GT


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

GeeTee said:


> Vic, that bike is simply stunning. Love the wheels too. You clearly have a good eye!
> 
> Few questions:
> 
> ...



In order:
- battery is inside seat post
- I bought the Ultegra bike and swapped to Di2
- No creaking at all
- In some extreme road surface conditions there is light rattles, but given how rough eh road has to be for this to happen I'm not sure it is an internal cable route issue. Di2 helps here because the wires are "soft" compared to the cables and eliminate some potential for noise. If you are really worried here, you can run some light plumbing insulation over the cables that completely eliminates it and probably only adds 5 grams.
- there is drainage/access
- Ride is fantastic.
- all celeste is choice if you can get it, but requires a full build

Finally, as with most all bikes, the wheels really complete the deal. The Enve 3.4s have been simply fantastic. Over 26 and you can almost feel them trying to help carry the speed.


----------



## 2UpDuc (Jan 26, 2010)

I am really interested in getting one of these at the end of the season.. Can you do a write up maybe a quick video of it. Walk us through why you like it so much and if you have had any glitches with it..


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My 53 cm Campy Chorus model weighs 16.0 including Mavic SL pedals, rear red light, computer and a couple of Specialized bottle cages. It's got the fizik saddle, Campy Zonda wheels and Hutchinson Fusion 25 tires -- exactly as provided by the distributor. 

BTW, I passed on the Ultegra electric component set-up because I saw on the Bianchi website that it weighed 200 grams more and cost an extra 300(?) bucks. Who'da thunk that I could indulge my weight-weeniness and spend less?


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Will do soon. Tease: I have to search to find anything to criticize.


----------

